# Any reputable dent removal recommendations Birmingham/West Mids



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a good mobile dent repairer in Birmingham/Sutton Coldfield. I have a small dink (no cracked paint) in the passenger door which I want to get rid of before getting the car detailed. A well known outfit has quoted me £80 plus VAT, so £96 for what they themselves have described as ‘pushing it out from the inside’. Call me tight but it seems a little overpriced for what sounds like a relatively straightforward job!

Dent is at door height. Do they take the door panel off to do this hence the labour cost with such a job?

Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

That does sound a bit steep for a straightforward car park dent. We would normally charge about £60.00 for that (incl refinishing).

In most cases you won't need to remove the door panel as they can access the inner part of the door from the gap between the glass and the top of the door.

Alex


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Alex

That price sounds more reasonable. You don’t fancy coming up to Birmingham do you…!?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Thanks Alex
> 
> That price sounds more reasonable. I'm guessing you don't cover the Midlands…!?


No worries, fraid not!

I'm sure you'll get some recommendations as there's a few people on here from that neck of the woods!

Alex


----------



## umran9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Try Dave at Dentcraft one of the best in the business! 07976410734


----------

